# Which Ariens to buy? Platinum 30 SHO or?



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

I'll be moving into a new house soon and will be looking to pick up a snowblower for next winter. I've narrowed my choices down to something from Ariens and I'm planning to buy new, as a lot of the used stuff I see around here is either small or pretty well abused and would need a lot of TLC (I've got enough other projects to take up my time, so I'd rather not need to rehab a blower this summer). Considering the amount of snow we get in upstate NY (Rochester area), I'm looking for something beefy. 

The total area I'll have to clear is about 2600 square feet (driveway + sidewalk). Driveway is about 100 feet long and varies between 11 and 32 feet wide along its length (wider towards the garage, narrower towards the street). The sidewalk is about 6 feet wide and I'll have to clear about 90 feet of it. It's all flat except for a short sloped bit between the sidewalk and the street (which will likely catch a lot of plow slop and make for a very big, nasty EOD pile). And due to the placement of the driveway relative to the house and a fence, the snow in the middle section of the driveway will have to get blown down the driveway and then moved a second time, I won't be able to blow that area directly into the yard. 

I'm looking at the Platinum 30 SHO (haven't talked to any of the local dealers yet, so I'm not sure what they'll do for pricing). From what I'm finding online, it looks like it'll cover my needs pretty well. Only concern I have is the small fuel capacity, as I'd prefer to clear the whole area without needing to stop and refuel. Fuel capacity shouldn't be a dealbreaker though, as it looks like a few have swapped larger tanks onto these. 

What does everyone here think? Is the 30 SHO the right choice or should I be looking at something else (like maybe the Pro 28)?


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

The Platinum 30 SHO and Pro 28 are very similar. You can get a hydrostatic trans in the Pro 28 which is very nice if money is no object. Either way, both are very powerful and capable machines. Price and availability are likely going to be your deciding factors.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

I looked at the idea of the hydro, but it's more money than I want to spend. And the Hydro 28 doesn't have the big fuel tank either. One of the local dealers lists that they've got the Pro 28, 32 and the Platinum 30 SHO in the 2017 models, so I'm planning to see what they're willing to do for price.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I have the 2015 model Platinum 30 SHO and I like it very much. At the time I bought it I was doing 6 driveways for neighbours that needed help and now I am doing 8 so the machine gets a lot of use. I have the plastic Ariens skid shoes to protect paver driveways and the Auto Turn works perfectly. The drive is very strong with the rubber tired disc system. Both wheels drive forcefully except when turning where it is so easy to manoeuvre. It does not get plugged with snow even in the wettest EOD situations with standing water and that is for over 270 ft of EOD. It starts first time every time with the pull starter although it has the 120 volt electric starter. All the controls are easy to use and work quickly. 

The gas tank does not hold much and I never could put 3 liters in, 2.5 liters was the most. I changed that tank for the Ariens Pro (B&S engine) gas tank that holds more than 6 liters. Easy to mount with the included mount bar for two of the 4 mounts. Made a mount for the rear right but left the front right unmounted. No problems. The skirting around the tank is needed to keep snow away from governor and other controls, so I modified the Platinum shielding. No problems with carb icing or anything else in the 2 years since installation. It has more room for the oil dip stick access now, so that is a big plus.

The way the governor main spring is setup attached to the air cooling shielding is not consistent across machines due to variation in final position. My engine was running at 3,450 rpm which is spec but way too slow for me. I reattached the spring to the governor arm in the outside hole (rather than bend the other mount). This produced 3,700 rpm which is spec (3,600 +/- 150 rpm). This made a huge difference in performance so that it blows any kind of snow at any speed comfortable for me without clogging. The Platinum and Pro use the same size pulleys for auger/impeller with the dual belts so impeller speed is the same and throwing distance (up to 60 ft) is the same.

The only problem I had was a leaking impeller seal at the gearbox and my dealer fixed that and also replaced the auger shaft seals at the gearbox. Otherwise the Platinum is bullet proof. 

I would recommend buying from a dealer and asking about swapping the gas tank and shielding and have the dealer ensure the engine is running at 3,600 rpm or whatever. The 2017 model may have less weight on the bucket than mine, I like the heavy bucket weight more than the light bucket weight on the Pro.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

rslifkin said:


> What does everyone here think? Is the 30 SHO the right choice or should I be looking at something else (like maybe the Pro 28)?


A member here has previously made a very good case why the Pro 28 is an excellent choice and would go with that having the large fuel tank and beefier handlebars.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

DriverRider said:


> A member here has previously made a very good case why the Pro 28 is an excellent choice and would go with that having the large fuel tank and beefier handlebars.


Was there more to it than that, or just a bit beefier and holds more fuel? And in real-world pricing, is the difference between the 30 SHO and the Pro 28 usually the full $400 or is it less? And what about the cost for the step up to the Pro 32 if I wanted the extra size?

On top of all of that, is there a significant difference in noise output between the Briggs on the Pro 28/32 and the LCT on the 30 SHO?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

the reason to get the pro is the 23.5 tall bucket and 16 inch rakes also the fuel capacity
I have the 28 inch with the 414cc and3/4 gallon fuel tank its not been issue for me
the 414 cc 20 ft lbs motor is stout as town has said
town gave you all the right points
You are buying 1 time get the pro over 20 yrs its not much more


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

Alright, I guess I've got one more question before I head to the dealer. If I'm looking at the Pro models, should I give the 32 a look (depending on their price) or will I not miss the extra couple inches if I go with the 28 (considering the driveway in question)?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

thats personal choice the 28 pro is a steal at around 2100
the 30 sho is a steal at 1600
the 28 sho for 1200 is the best bang for the buck on the market imo
i would buy a used 28 pro for 1300 or 1400 they do come up for sale and be happy


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

One more question. Engines: The 30 SHO has the LCT engine, the Pro 28 / 32 have the Briggs. Is there any significant durability difference between the 2? Or should I just look at both machines, decide if the extra beef and fuel of the Pro is worth the $$$ and go from there?


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I used to have a machine with a 8 hp engine and 26" bucket and noticed a huge improvement in clearing speed going to a 11 hp engine and 30" bucket. Then I upped the hp to 12.5 or 13 with the Ariens and kept the 30" bucket and clearing speed improved. I would not go back to a 28" bucket. For the Pro the 32" bucket would be the way to go for me.

If I was going to spend more than the price of a Platinum 30 SHO then I would get the Rapidtrack 32. I think that machine offers worthwhile extra features for the money.

The LCT is a quiet engine and there are no unpleasant noises from the rest of the machine. There are two new Ariens Pro machines (with the B&S 420 engines) across the road from me and they are just as quiet. The LCT engine in a Husqvarna down the street is also quiet. I think both engines are very durable


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

The beginning of this season I traded in a 2015 hydro 28 for a Honda hss1333. 

In my opinion the 28 is a great machine and will serve you well (endless power). However I have been running two Honda’s for a season now and it’s night and day. These machines have reduced my route time by a third and I am actively looking for new customers. 

If you are planning on continuing to expand how many driveways you do look at the Honda 1332 it’s a monster.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

northeast said:


> If you are planning on continuing to expand how many driveways you do look at the Honda 1332 it’s a monster.


Fortunately I'm only looking to deal with my own driveway (just a good size one) and sidewalk, so future expansion beyond a possible slightly bigger driveway someday isn't much of a concern. And no need for track drive or anything, as all but the last 6 feet of the driveway is dead flat.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

Then scoop up a carbureted hydro 28 you will love it.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

Or 32 for that matter


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm going to add 2 cents here regarding auger width. If the requestor is only dealing with their own property and don't expect to increase usage, then whether it's a 28" machine, 30" or 32" isn't a big deal IMO with a couple of exceptions. The wider the auger housing the better chance of extending beyond the sidewalk and chewing into the lawn. If doing a drive, you might save a single pass with the widest machines, is your time worth that extra expense to save maybe 1 pass? You'd still have to bring it back so what have you really saved. Another thing to consider is your access points. Do you have any gates or doors that you have to go through that will restrict your passage if you get the biggest machine? Typically a bigger machine means more weight to handle, are you up to that?


I am not going to make a recommendation of a particular model as I'm not up on them. What I am suggesting is you wait until you have a place then start looking at it objectively and make your list. Once you have your list then start looking at machines that fulfill your needs. Better to wait a little and get the right machine rather than jump into something now and find it inappropriate for your situation.
Additionally if you buy off-season you likely will be able to do a little better deal overall.


Just some thoughts.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

The off-season buy is why I'm starting to look now. I'll be moving into the house in about 2 months, so I won't need anything until next winter, but can buy this spring / summer (no rush). But I do know exactly what I've got for a driveway and such to work with. No issues with width for storage, the doors to the shed and garage are plenty wide to get a 32" blower through and I won't have to go through any gates with it. 

As far as width, my concern is for time. The driveway is 11 feet wide at the narrow section, so 4 passes with a 30 or 32 will still leave a bit on the sides, but not enough to worry about (and plenty of space to get cars through). Going down to the 28 gets me under 9 feet cleared in 4 passes (assuming some overlap between passes), which might mean I have to make 6 passes. Sidewalk is about 5.5 - 6 feet wide, so that's 1 pass down and 1 back regardless of 28, 30 or 32 inch width. 

For weight, the difference between a 280 lb blower and a 330 lb blower isn't a big deal to me. Either one is heavy if I need to move it not under power, but that's going to be the nature of any beefy blower, so I don't think it's worth worrying about.


----------



## ThumperACC (Mar 3, 2017)

Also think about storage. Where might you put it. For instance, I might benefit from a 32 inch machine, however the 28 that I have really just fits where I keep it in the garage. I could squish a 32 in there but it would really suk for a whole raft of reasons.

Thumper


----------



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

I owned a Platinum 30 SHO, traded in for the Hydro Pro 28, and now have the Honda HSS1332ATD. I will tell you that the Hydro Pro 28 is a better machine over the Platinum except for the weight distribution of the bucket. When I added weight to the Platinum it stayed put. I added twice as much weight to the Hydro Pro and it made almost no difference, it simply would not stop floating and Armor Skids exacerbated the problem. The large fuel tank of the Pro with the Briggs is not to be taken lightly, as the Platinum has a joke for a fuel tank. Even the new Pro models with EFI have a tiny fuel tank which I can't understand for the life of me. My Platinum would burn through friction discs like candy and the dealer gave up trying to fix it and gave me full value for the Pro. The Hydro is worth every penny over any friction disc setup. Now the Honda is a different story. It will embarrass the Platinum and Hydro Pro all day long and is vastly superior, but under the right circumstances the Ariens Hydro Pro series can be just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

your burning up friction disk are not the norm
3200 bucks it should be better 
imo spending 3k on a blower is foolish unless you get 100 inches a yr plus or you get paid to blow snow you can get a cheap plow truck for 2k
the plat machine is quite capable for his needs
i woudnt want the auto turn with new axle location moved forward myself
my 2015 28 deluxe 414cc w/impeller kit clears anything I do wish i had the 23.5 tall bucket the rest is a wash


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

I would take a 3300 dollar Honda over a 2000 plow truck any day. You want headaches but a 2000 plow truck.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

I love the Pro models but for the homeowner doing only her/his own property I really can't justify the added expense. Those can take more abuse, for sure. I never abuse my machine. The money is a significant price jump, and I have other priorities rather than having the biggest, baddest machine.

My choice was a Platinum 30. It's the year before the SHO designation was added, but does have the LCT 414cc motor. That's still a one-pull beast. I've never used the electric start, except once to see how it worked. The one thing I did was go to the polymer skids and that was a huge improvement in handling on the uneven areas of my property. It's still bigger and meaner than any neighbor's machine. It just plain works for the handful of days per year I really need it, and the money was right. Very happy.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

PixMan said:


> I love the Pro models but for the homeowner doing only her/his own property I really can't justify the added expense. Those can take more abuse, for sure. I never abuse my machine. The money is a significant price jump, and I have other priorities rather than having the biggest, baddest machine.
> 
> My choice was a Platinum 30. It's the year before the SHO designation was added, but does have the LCT 414cc motor. That's still a one-pull beast. I've never used the electric start, except once to see how it worked. The one thing I did was go to the polymer skids and that was a huge improvement in handling on the uneven areas of my property. It's still bigger and meaner than any neighbor's machine. It just plain works for the handful of days per year I really need it, and the money was right. Very happy.


What are your thoughts on the fuel capacity of the 30? Is it enough to get through the whole job without a refill or do you have to stop partway through? And how big a driveway are you clearing?


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

rslifkin said:


> What are your thoughts on the fuel capacity of the 30? Is it enough to get through the whole job without a refill or do you have to stop partway through? And how big a driveway are you clearing?


I'm generally out there for about 2 hours before I start to worry, and that's with 10" or more of snow. I thought its smaller tank would be trouble compared to the 10.5HP Tecumseh on the previous Husqvarna POS snowblower and its bigger tank, but it turns out the Ariens Platinum 30 is far more efficient with how much snow it moves for the amount of fuel used.

My driveway is tiny compared to yours, at about 12 feet wide at the street, tapering to about 9 feet wide @ the end about 40 feet away. However, I have about 40 feet of frontage on the town street that's 10 feet wide, plus the area where 2 or 3 cars have to be juggled around while I'm clearing. There's always a high berm from the plows I have to chew through, and it's a joke to throw it clear across the street to the other side.

Like I stated, I'm almost always out there for about 2 hours and only in the severe winter of 2015 did I have one time that I had to refill, once.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

rslifkin said:


> What are your thoughts on the fuel capacity of the 30? Is it enough to get through the whole job without a refill or do you have to stop partway through? And how big a driveway are you clearing?


 My customers say 1 hour with the older model the newer one has a little smaller tank and I heard about 45 mins. This is just what I hear I have not tested it myself.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

1 hr is about what i get maybe 50 min but ive raised engine rpm to 3830 rpm
i have the bigger tank
only takes 40 min to finish mine
my 8hp tec running 3725 rpm can do it twice without a refill that holds a gallon i think


----------



## cuz (Mar 19, 2018)

Bumping this as it’s about time for me to make a purchase. I live in MA, and was wondering if anyone is discounting Ariens at all? I never seem to see them below MSRP.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Whereabouts in MA are you and how far would you be willing to travel? I also rarely see them discounted, except toward the END of a winter when it's been light snow levels and they have too many unsold ones.

Incidentally, you missed the "sales tax free" weekend, but if you get the right dealer maybe they'll 'recall you being there Saturday' to buy and give you the receipt with a "correct" date on it.


----------



## cuz (Mar 19, 2018)

Yeah, I know I missed the tax free deal. I can’t travel too far as I will need them to deliver it to me. I didn’t want to order online as I thought it would be good to support a local place for the purchase and then they would be responsive if I ever needed service. I don’t have the ability to transport it.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

cuz said:


> Yeah, I know I missed the tax free deal. I can’t travel too far as I will need them to deliver it to me. I didn’t want to order online as I thought it would be good to support a local place for the purchase and then they would be responsive if I ever needed service. I don’t have the ability to transport it.


I have suggestions but I'm in central Mass so that's where the dealers I know and have experience with are located. I (still) do not know where you are.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Did you mean its too easy to accidentally bury the neighbors place across the street?


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

leonz said:


> Did you mean its too easy to accidentally bury the neighbors place across the street?


Depends upon the snow "texture". If it's extra light (cold...dry), it's not as easy. Same goes for the very heavy wet stuff. When the ambient temps are 20ºF to about 28ºF, I "accidentally" pile it up at the foot of my neighbor's driveway across the street.


----------



## cuz (Mar 19, 2018)

PixMan said:


> I have suggestions but I'm in central Mass so that's where the dealers I know and have experience with are located. I (still) do not know where you are.




Sorry, I’m in the Fall River area.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

It's just about purchase time for me as well. Looks like if I do it soon I'll be able to finance it for 0% for 3 years, at which point I don't mind the extra $$$ for the Pro over the Platinum 30 SHO. Now the question is just Pro 28 vs Pro 32. I'm thinking the 28 might make more sense at this point. It's a little cheaper and not quite as wide to fit in the garage. 

So in this situation, which would you pick? 28 or 32?


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

rslifkin said:


> It's just about purchase time for me as well. Looks like if I do it soon I'll be able to finance it for 0% for 3 years, at which point I don't mind the extra $$$ for the Pro over the Platinum 30 SHO. Now the question is just Pro 28 vs Pro 32. I'm thinking the 28 might make more sense at this point. It's a little cheaper and not quite as wide to fit in the garage.
> 
> So in this situation, which would you pick? 28 or 32?


I would definitely go with the 28 unless you have huge swaths of area to clear. They have the same motor, so in the slightly smaller width it should be able to toss just a little further. That can be fun when you have a street to get it over, or a neighbor that you're "not too fond of." (I have both situations.)


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

Decision is made! I've got a Pro 28 being delivered on Tuesday.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Didn’t see/read that you made your decision before I wrote this. You made a good choice. 

As others have mentioned, for your area and needs hands down the Pro28. The advantages of the Pro over the Platinum 30: 16 inch auger rakes, boron steel heavy duty skid shoes & shave plate, braced auger housing/bucket, taller auger housing, heavy duty handles, 420 cc Briggs engine with a fuel tank that actually matches the engine size properly. Money well spent upgrading in this case, It’s like comparing a Deluxe 28 ($1099.USD) From the Big Box stores to the independent dealer only Deluxe 28 SHO ($1249.) the extra $100 (sorry now an extra $150. Ariens must have read all my posts regarding for only a $100. More and just raised the price..lol) is money very well spent, same here. Sorry to get off topic a bit, best of luck with your new machine and please let us know what you think of it once you put it to use.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

I'll definitely post some thoughts once I've had a chance to use the thing. Of course, I'm kinda hoping that buying it means we just won't get any snow this year...


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

rslifkin said:


> I'll definitely post some thoughts once I've had a chance to use the thing. Of course, I'm kinda hoping that buying it means we just won't get any snow this year...



add and impeller kit
check engine rpm to make sure its set right many are not
those 2 things and that beast will eat anything


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

1132le said:


> add and impeller kit
> check engine rpm to make sure its set right many are not
> those 2 things and that beast will eat anything



Already have a tach / hour meter on the way for it, so RPM will definitely be checked when I put it all together and fire it up. How much benefit will an impeller kit really provide on the pro machine?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

rslifkin said:


> Already have a tach / hour meter on the way for it, so RPM will definitely be checked when I put it all together and fire it up. How much benefit will an impeller kit really provide on the pro machine?



night and day
my 28 inch deluxe has the 1 yr only 414cc 20 ft lbs engine 

added and impeller kit 

it will out eat any stock ariens blower that doesnt have one and looks like a fire hose when its water pro or not wont clear water to slush well

the impeller kit is huge you go through slush and water like powder

of course a 36 inch takes a bigger cut but you get the point


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

The beast arrived today. Got it all put together and test fired it. Now I just have to mount the tach and check the governor adjustment, then it should be ready to go!


EDIT: Just did the gov adjustment. It was only turning 3350 - 3400 at no load out of the box (spec is 3500 - 3700), so I turned it up a bit. It's sitting just under 3700 at no load high idle (after warmup) now, so it should be good to go. Just need to go pick up some more gas (with stabilizer, of course) so I can top it off and it'll be ready for the snow to hit (only had a gallon on hand, as I only go through about a gallon per month in the mower).


----------



## baja pete (Sep 17, 2018)

rslifkin said:


> The beast arrived today. Got it all put together and test fired it. Now I just have to mount the tach and check the governor adjustment, then it should be ready to go!
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just did the gov adjustment. It was only turning 3350 - 3400 at no load out of the box (spec is 3500 - 3700), so I turned it up a bit. It's sitting just under 3700 at no load high idle (after warmup) now, so it should be good to go. Just need to go pick up some more gas (with stabilizer, of course) so I can top it off and it'll be ready for the snow to hit (only had a gallon on hand, as I only go through about a gallon per month in the mower).


rslifkin, what Tach did you go with?


----------



## cuz (Mar 19, 2018)

baja pete said:


> rslifkin, what Tach did you go with?



Ditto, and how/where did you mount it?


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

The tach is the one of the $20-ish Searon tach / hour meter combos from Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01H5ECBZ0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I ran the cable up the left side of the handlebars. I haven't mounted the tach yet (haven't quite decided how I want to attach it), but it'll be on the control panel in the empty space below the chute rotation lever.


----------



## baja pete (Sep 17, 2018)

rslifkin said:


> The tach is the one of the $20-ish Searon tach / hour meter combos from Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01H5ECBZ0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I ran the cable up the left side of the handlebars. I haven't mounted the tach yet (haven't quite decided how I want to attach it), but it'll be on the control panel in the empty space below the chute rotation lever.


Thank you


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

rslifkin said:


> Already have a tach / hour meter on the way for it, so RPM will definitely be checked when I put it all together and fire it up. *How much benefit will an impeller kit really provide on the pro machine?*


Curious to know this too. I think about adding it to my Platinum 30, though need to know what I gain (and can it be bought somewhere?)


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

At this point, my plan is to wait and see how it performs before doing an impeller kit. The only modification I'm doing right off the bat is a battery start conversion.


----------



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

rslifkin said:


> At this point, my plan is to wait and see how it performs before doing an impeller kit. The only modification I'm doing right off the bat is a battery start conversion.




Ever seen a snowblower perform worse with an impeller kit? I haven’t. Just food for thought.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

dooitorbust said:


> Ever seen a snowblower perform worse with an impeller kit? I haven’t. Just food for thought.



That's definitely a valid point. I'm coming at it more from the perspective of "I only have so much time to tinker with stuff, so I'll do the thing I know I want/need first and the nice to have stuff later"


----------



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

rslifkin said:


> That's definitely a valid point. I'm coming at it more from the perspective of "I only have so much time to tinker with stuff, so I'll do the thing I know I want/need first and the nice to have stuff later"




Any new machine should perform well, but at least an impeller kit is a simple mod. Remove chute, drill and mount 2 or 4 paddles, reinstall chute and go play in the snow. Impeller kit is probably the best bang for your buck. Just my two cents.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

Alright, so on the topic of impeller mods, is there any recommended kit for the newer Ariens machines? Or any suggestions related to how to implement it with the curved / scooped paddles?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

rslifkin said:


> Alright, so on the topic of impeller mods, is there any recommended kit for the newer Ariens machines? Or any suggestions related to how to implement it with the curved / scooped paddles?


I made mine out of the side of tire
you dont need to do the curved part
just 95% of the straight part out to the curve i do 1 paddle and break it in for 1 min or so so its less stress on the machine doing all 3 at 1 time after you get it all done start it and let it run 3 min with the impeller engaged it will be all set

some people go to alot of work installing them drilling bolts nuts metal plate on top for added strength and making slots to adjust for wear but they dont wear the slots are a mistake

you can buy a kit on ebay for 30 bucks or so
bailer belt from tractor supply is best
my oldest kit is on my blower is going on atleast 6 years all i did was was self tapping teks with washers on top spread the load and i have done so on 3 machines that i have owned. I have installed another 7 or 8 on other blowers none have had issues takes 1 hr tops on your ariens the chute comes of quick
you tube is your friend
you could skip a season then do it i woudnt but ive used it so i know how great it is
it turns slush into powder
and water into a fire hose
blowers dont blow slush well thats the 3 feet quote when they all gives you distance thrown 3 to 50 feet
water is zero feet and leads to instant clogs when mixed with slush unless you start and stop etc


----------



## cuz (Mar 19, 2018)

rslifkin said:


> The beast arrived today. Got it all put together and test fired it. Now I just have to mount the tach and check the governor adjustment, then it should be ready to go!



Rslifkin,
Did you order it online or get it from a local dealer? I’m assuming online because you said you put it together. Where did this order it from? How was that delivery experience? It’s a big, heavy machine, did it come in a box or on a pallet?

Thanks,
Cuz


----------



## cuz (Mar 19, 2018)

Trying to decide between the Pro 28, or saving $400 and getting the Plat 30 SHO is stressing me out. It’s causing analysis paralysis. I just can’t decide. I know the Platinum will be more than enough machine since I already have a 2009 Deluxe 27” with 250cc engine that I’m upgrading. But once I buy one I doubt I’ll get another for a very long time so if I want the Pro, it’s now or never. And that’s just it, I “want” the Pro, but I know I don’t “need” it. I also just bought a Honda HS720 for the smaller storms so this new Ariens will see much less action than the 27” it’s replacing.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

cuz said:


> Rslifkin,
> Did you order it online or get it from a local dealer? I’m assuming online because you said you put it together. Where did this order it from? How was that delivery experience? It’s a big, heavy machine, did it come in a box or on a pallet?
> 
> Thanks,
> Cuz


Mine came from Snowblowers Direct. Showed up in a box on a pallet. Tractor trailer parked at the end of the driveway, lowered it down on a liftgate and the delivery driver and I pushed it down the driveway to the garage on a pallet jack. Then I unboxed and assembled it.


----------



## cuz (Mar 19, 2018)

rslifkin said:


> Mine came from Snowblowers Direct. Showed up in a box on a pallet. Tractor trailer parked at the end of the driveway, lowered it down on a liftgate and the delivery driver and I pushed it down the driveway to the garage on a pallet jack. Then I unboxed and assembled it.




Thanks, was that the extra lift gate delivery option? Or was that how their standard delivery works? I am now considering them for my purchase and was wondering about their shipping options.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

cuz said:


> Thanks, was that the extra lift gate delivery option? Or was that how their standard delivery works? I am now considering them for my purchase and was wondering about their shipping options.


That was the extra $50 for the lift gate service. Without that, you'd need a loading dock, forklift or something else that can get the package down from the truck to the ground, as they wouldn't have a way to lower it down.


----------



## cuz (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks for the info. Decision made, I bought the Platinum 30. Ultimately it was an easy decision, the Pro was just too difficult to maneuver around when powered off. I have to do a bit of moving it around, back and forth, etc to get it into and out of its storage spot. The Platinum blower was effortless. I’m absolutely sure both blowers are overkill for my needs, so I don’t feel like I’m sacrificing with the Platinum. Can’t wait to get it next Friday. Also, with the local dealer being so helpful it was also a no brainer to buy it from them rather than online.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

cuz said:


> Thanks for the info. Decision made, I bought the Platinum 30. Ultimately it was an easy decision, the Pro was just too difficult to maneuver around when powered off. I have to do a bit of moving it around, back and forth, etc to get it into and out of its storage spot. The Platinum blower was effortless. I’m absolutely sure both blowers are overkill for my needs, so I don’t feel like I’m sacrificing with the Platinum. Can’t wait to get it next Friday. Also, with the local dealer being so helpful it was also a no brainer to buy it from them rather than online.



I have a Pro 28 (ST28) wit the 291 CC Engine. Never pushed a Platinum around before....and idea as to why it would be harder to manoeuver?:smiley-confused013:


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Cutter said:


> I have a Pro 28 (ST28) wit the 291 CC Engine. Never pushed a Platinum around before....and idea as to why it would be harder to manoeuver?:smiley-confused013:



when did a 28 pro come with a 291cc
i was my understanding the 291cc came on the 28 plat


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

Sorry to disagree.....I have a Deluxe 28 with a 291 CC LCT.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Cutter said:


> Sorry to disagree.....I have a Deluxe 28 with a 291 CC LCT.



the pro has a 23,5 tall bucket and 16 inch rakes
deluxe 28 with 291cc is not a pro its the full size consumer model
even the 30 inch sho with 414 c is not a pro
the deluxe deluxe plus the plat and sho all use the same chasis and bucket 21 high 14 inch rakes
the sho has the 414cc and the higher impeller speed
the cheapest pro is 2100 bucks it has 16 inch rakes and 23.5 high bucket

you can disagree but you are wrong


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

I stand corrected. Mine is a Deluxe 28 with the 291 CC LCT....not a Pro model. Sorry.


----------

